# Site status closed?



## Emeraldwing (Dec 16, 2013)

I notice that instead of giving us a new thread to discuss/complain in on the current update, you guys just went ahead and closed the new thread as well. is that an implication that you don't want us openly discussing this anymore? or are you just tired of hearing our many complaints?


----------



## kontonakuma (Dec 16, 2013)

I believe Net explained why they locked the thread.


----------



## imnohbody (Dec 16, 2013)

Frankly, I think they should've closed the other status thread at half (at _most_) of its ultimate size. There's very little that was actually accomplished by the thread remaining open beyond wasting a lot of peoples' time and fostering much butthurt, while putting on a display of ignorance and unwarranted entitlement.


----------



## BRN (Dec 16, 2013)

Emeraldwing said:


> I notice that instead of giving us a new thread to discuss/complain in on the current update, you guys just went ahead and closed the new thread as well. is that an implication that you don't want us openly discussing this anymore? or are you just tired of hearing our many complaints?



Take whatever you want as 'implied' by the lock - but a reasonable explanation was given by the thread's poster, and there doesn't seem to be more to it than that.


----------



## Emeraldwing (Dec 16, 2013)

BRN said:


> Take whatever you want as 'implied' by the lock - but a reasonable explanation was given by the thread's poster, and there doesn't seem to be more to it than that.




the reason given was that another update had been posted, said update, however, was already locked upon first post, so it wasn't exactly a replacement.


----------



## DracoOfZeradaith (Dec 16, 2013)

Emeraldwing said:


> the reason given was that another update had been posted, said update, however, was already locked upon first post, so it wasn't exactly a replacement.



Did you SEE the whinefest that became the last (and EVERY OTHER) site status thread? I think it's smart to have locked the thread. I love furries, I love being a member of this fandom, but MY GOD when we are butthurt about something we become, collectively, the largest collection of vitriolic, rage-filled people I've ever seen. Some people need to seriously calm the fuck down. And there are others who cannot seem to post anything other than blatant hate-boners for Dragoneer, the rest of the staff, and the site itself. If you dislike something this fucking much, do yourself and everyone else a favor and go somewhere where you CAN find happiness because you're sure as hell not doing ANY good here.

It's the only post I'll make on the subject, period, end of story. FA will be up when FA is up. Life goes on. Instead of spending time complaining that the site is down or unintentionally spreading worry that the administration no longer cares about what its userbase has to say (the forums are still here, still running, and able to be posted to; if they didn't want to listen to us, they'd shut these down, too), if you have the capacity and capability to create something we will all enjoy once the site is running again, do that. "Oh, this will be awesome to post so that everyone can share in WHAT MAKES US SUCH A GREAT COMMUNITY IN THE FIRST PLACE!"

Mic dropped. I'm going to work.


----------



## BRN (Dec 16, 2013)

Emeraldwing said:


> the reason given was that another update had been posted, said update, however, was already locked upon first post, so it wasn't exactly a replacement.



Right, but a reasonable explanation was given for locking the second thread, too.

Hey, it's not like you can't discuss or complain to your heart's content here on the forums. Go nuts, even make a thread to do so; you don't need an admin-sanctioned replacement. I'm just saying that the threads being locked after reasonable explanations are given isn't a problem.


----------



## Jaki-Kun (Dec 16, 2013)

kontonakuma said:


> I believe Net explained why they locked the thread.



Just because he's sick and/or doesn't want to explain further details doesn't mean we, the community, should lack the ability to discuss the news ourselves. I mean, from a logical standpoint, it doesn't make a lot of sense to post the update under Site Discussion if you don't want people... you know... discussing it.


----------



## kontonakuma (Dec 16, 2013)

Jaki-Kun said:


> Just because he's sick and/or doesn't want to explain further details doesn't mean we, the community, should lack the ability to discuss the news ourselves. I mean, from a logical standpoint, it doesn't make a lot of sense to post the update under Site Discussion if you don't want people... you know... discussing it.



BRN made a point, it's not like anyone is keeping you from making a thread to discuss it.


----------



## Jaki-Kun (Dec 16, 2013)

kontonakuma said:


> BRN made a point, it's not like anyone is keeping you from making a thread to discuss it.



But why should we have to? Is it because mods were concerned things would get out of hand, kind of like how they did in the last Site Status thread? It's not like creating an additional thread regarding the matter would help prevent that kind of thing. In fact, it'd only serve to push the Site Status thread itself down further in the list of threads. I'd honestly be surprised if the mods let a thread like that thrive, even if this whole section of the forums is designed for these kinds of purposes.

All I'm saying is, doesn't it seem a little counter-intuitive to make a thread in the Site Discussion forum - an update that obviously warrants discussion - without allowing people the ability to discuss it in the thread where it would make the most sense?


----------



## Emeraldwing (Dec 16, 2013)

Jaki-Kun said:


> But why should we have to? Is it because mods were concerned things would get out of hand, kind of like how they did in the last Site Status thread? It's not like creating an additional thread regarding the matter would help prevent that kind of thing. In fact, it'd only serve to push the Site Status thread itself down further in the list of threads. I'd honestly be surprised if the mods let a thread like that thrive, even if this whole section of the forums is designed for these kinds of purposes.
> 
> All I'm saying is, doesn't it seem a little counter-intuitive to make a thread in the Site Discussion forum - an update that obviously warrants discussion - without allowing people the ability to discuss it in the thread where it would make the most sense?



this was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## BRN (Dec 16, 2013)

You're right, that doesn't really make sense... but ain't it excusable? We've all got the tools to generate discussion here, so maybe that fact was taken for granted when the admin's thread was made.


----------



## kontonakuma (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, since we're already here discussing the most recent update, albeit locked...


----------



## coynu (Dec 16, 2013)

you guys seem like you're so bored you're looking for anything to nitpick at this point.

what is there even left to discuss? they've been doing the same crap since day 1 and everyone's already beaten their suggestions and grievances into the ground over it. 

i think it's time to finally just sit back, shut up and let them do their thing because clearly they're in their own little world until this mess is over. that's not to say you shouldn't complain where complaints are due, but seeing as how they're so sick to death of hearing it, you might want to give their ears a break until the site's at least up and running again.


----------



## mapdark (Dec 16, 2013)

kontonakuma said:


> I believe Net explained why they locked the thread.



Yeah but "I'm teh stressed and don't want to deal with this right now" is a more than questionable reason to shut down communications between admins and users.
Seriously , FA has not exactly been known in the past for stellar PR , but this is just wow.


----------



## Raphial Hebert (Dec 16, 2013)

mapdark said:


> Yeah but "I'm teh stressed and don't want to deal with this right now" is a more than questionable reason to shut down communications between admins and users.
> Seriously , FA has not exactly been known in the past for stellar PR , but this is just wow.



Honestly with all of the bull crap FA has pulled over the years, there isn't much of an excuse for "I'm stressed, stop complaining". They just need to get it together and stop whining.


----------



## BRN (Dec 16, 2013)

The sense of entitlement bothers me most. 

The admins aren't holding back on doing their best to fix up the site, that much is obvious. I'd appreciate a substantive update as much as anyone else, but my aware for "just wow" doesn't go to the admins, it goes to you two.


----------



## StevenRoy (Dec 16, 2013)

*See, "mostly dead" means slightly alive!*

At least the last update was a fairly good one. To paraphrase: "We had a few problems with the database. We know what caused it; (This) and (this) is what caused it. (This) is how we're recovering, and we're nearly done. (Here) are some steps we're taking to ensure this doesn't happen again. ETA: The future."

...And there's also that SQL upgrade mentioned in an earlier update. That "should help" too. Maybe.

Of course, that (plus having to replace two conked-out hard drives) still might not _fully_ excuse a full week (Has it been a week yet? Time is wibbly-wobbly!) of "mostly-down" time ("not all dead, only mostly dead!") but progress is progress.

(And, as the saying goes: "to forgive, divine".)


----------



## mapdark (Dec 16, 2013)

BRN said:


> The sense of entitlement bothers me most.
> 
> The admins aren't holding back on doing their best to fix up the site, that much is obvious. I'd appreciate a substantive update as much as anyone else, but my aware for "just wow" doesn't go to the admins, it goes to you two.



I don't feel entitled. I haven't DIED or gone into depression because FA hasn't been on for more than a week.
I just think it's ridiculous to cut communications with your website users because you feel "too stressed" and "don't want to deal with this".

It's childish and unprofessional.

Keep on white-knighting if you want to , but damn... The fact you don't see anything wrong with the attitude displayed is a bit mind-blowing.


----------



## BRN (Dec 16, 2013)

mapdark said:


> I don't feel entitled. I haven't DIED or gone into depression because FA hasn't been on for more than a week.
> I just think it's ridiculous to cut communications with your website users because you feel "too stressed" and "don't want to deal with this".
> 
> It's childish and unprofessional.
> ...



I genuinely don't see anything wrong... I really don't. I see room for improvement, sure, but I don't see any -fault-. 

Netcat's update was substantive and useful. It told us new information about the cause and scope of the problems. It didn't give us an ETA but it was explained that it wasn't possible to give one.

It's clear that you don't want an update on the issues, you just wanted the issues fixed or a chance to yell at the admins for not having the problems fixed. Relax. FA's being fixed. It's happening. So what else do you want that's, y'know, realistic?


----------



## chocomage (Dec 16, 2013)

No offense to anyone but how is posting on these forums helping them do their job any faster? The site will be up as soon as they are done not a moment before. How is it going to speed them up at all with constant twitter updates and what not honestly? This site costs nothing for users so a bit of down time isn't completely uncalled for.


----------



## teil (Dec 16, 2013)

coynu said:


> you guys seem like you're so bored you're looking for anything to nitpick at this point.
> 
> what is there even left to discuss? they've been doing the same crap since day 1 and everyone's already beaten their suggestions and grievances into the ground over it.
> 
> i think it's time to finally just sit back, shut up and let them do their thing because clearly they're in their own little world until this mess is over. that's not to say you shouldn't complain where complaints are due, but seeing as how they're so sick to death of hearing it, you might want to give their ears a break until the site's at least up and running again.



I'm pretty sure all the animosity is spawned from boredom. People are just complaining for the sake of complaining. 

It's like when you have a stomach ache. You moan and groan, but it doesn't necessarily make the pain go away.


----------



## sheepynene (Dec 16, 2013)

teil said:


> I'm pretty sure all the animosity is spawned from boredom. People are just complaining for the sake of complaining.
> 
> It's like when you have a stomach ache. You moan and groan, but it doesn't necessarily make the pain go away.



Actually I am pretty sure people are complaining because they are losing money by having this site down a lot of people such as me have customers waiting for things on this site and use it to make profit the holidays are coming up and for a big site mess like this you can only imagine people would be pissed if they are not making money people use this site to sell art to take commissions sell adoptables etc. once you get rid of that theirs no money coming in and with no money coming in people are struggling not everyone has two jobs and only draw for fun you have to add in the fact many of us either are full time artists freelancers etc. With a big site crash like this of course artists are going to be pissed they are LOSING money.


----------



## teil (Dec 16, 2013)

sheepynene said:


> Actually I am pretty sure people are complaining because they are losing money by having this site down a lot of people such as me have customers waiting for things on this site and use it to make profit the holidays are coming up and for a big site mess like this you can only imagine people would be pissed if they are not making money people use this site to sell art to take commissions sell adoptables etc. once you get rid of that theirs no money coming in and with no money coming in people are struggling not everyone has two jobs and only draw for fun you have to add in the fact many of us either are full time artists freelancers etc. With a big site crash like this of course artists are going to be pissed they are LOSING money.



I'm talking about the people that are bitching and getting nowhere by doing so. Just arguing back and forth, fighting for the last word. I've seen plenty of non-artists blowing up these threads with really unnecessary hostility towards everyone that opposes their opinion. 

Especially in status threads, it's off-topic nonsense. 

I myself am a full-time artist. I am losing money during this outage. I have bills to pay, and I'm worried for my financial situation at this point. 

But yelling at the mods won't make them move any faster. It's proven quite the opposite, I think.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 16, 2013)

I think it's funny how everyone talks like they know what's even going on behind the scenes... 
"No response? What? That must mean they don't give a shit. My word is law. Hey folks! They don't give a shit! They don't need fuckin' sleep, what are they talking about?!" 

Literally RIGHT AFTER I POSTED last night, about how someone could be sick or in a family emergency situation, they LITERALLY made a post in the forums about being sick! 

Emotional stress in general is capable of making you sick. So kids, please smarten up. That shit can leave you bed ridden for days, especially if you're up all night trying to fix a problem just to appease the majority of emotional extremists out there. 

These admins, in the end they only have so much power. 
Please use your brains and realize they're human and appreciate it when people don't bitch at them, much like those working at a Courtesy desk in a hardware store. 
Sometimes you'll get an answer you don't like because it's their Policy and you're just gonna have to suck it up and move on! Sorry! 

So methinks y'all need to stop being inconsiderate dikes in general- to those that it applies to. 

*To those particularly passionate about Discussing the Site:  Make your own thread about site discussion rather than complaining next time - before you bait dumb people into too many dumb arguments and ta-dah! You're making progress! Wow! It's like magic!*


----------



## Loki's Right Hand (Dec 16, 2013)

Yep. Stress is totally not a legit reason to tell people to calm down and knock it off. /sarcasm

Seriously? Y'all have no idea how badly stress can affect people, do you? You don't just feel a little strained, and taking a nap will fix it... you get gray hair, or you lose hair, or you get ulcers, or you vomit, or you have other forms of intestinal distress, or you develop anxiety, or you develop depression, or you develop panic attacks, OR...

You develop all of the above and have a nervous breakdown/get burned out and are unable to function normally for anywhere from one to six months. 

Stress isn't a joke, it's not a "questionable excuse", it's a legit problem, and it can cause serious issues.

It's not about bad PR, it's about someone not sugarcoating shit for your delicate sensibilities. Net made a blunt statement. You don't like it. Deal with it. End of story.

P.
S.
It's a website, it's been down longer for worse reasons, get over it, go outside, and find something else to do. Because regardless of whether or not your business thrives/relies on this site... THERE IS NOTHING YOU CAN DO. Deal with it, seriously. Shut up, suck it up, and move on. If this was a brick and mortar building job you couldn't go to because they had to remodel, you'd have to do the same.


----------



## coynu (Dec 16, 2013)

Loki's Right Hand said:


> Yep. Stress is totally not a legit reason to tell people to calm down and knock it off. /sarcasm
> 
> Seriously? Y'all have no idea how badly stress can affect people, do you? You don't just feel a little strained, and taking a nap will fix it... you get gray hair, or you lose hair, or you get ulcers, or you vomit, or you have other forms of intestinal distress, or you develop anxiety, or you develop depression, or you develop panic attacks, OR...
> 
> ...



qft because even just confronting people whom i know are going to be literal pains in the asses to deal with stresses me out enough to give me the liquid shits, bonus if i also know the outcome is going to make things around me much worse before they get better.

take this situation into account: you're at the food store on an aisle, you knock into a shelf, you spill a bunch of tomato sauce and it makes a big shattered mess. store owner hands you a mop and tells you to clean it up, and all of the customers are standing front and back screaming about what a failure you are, how much better they could do your job, how they really wanted that tomato sauce to feed their kids next week and now you've gone and ruined everything. there are tons of other aisles with tons of other food choices on them, all completely capable of being made without tomato sauce even if they might not satiate your craving, but these people would rather sit and complain about what they can't have, despite it not making the process go faster, instead of making due with whatever else is available while they're inconvenienced.

tl;dr, instead of wasting your energy pissing and moaning on the forums like it'll actually get anything done faster, go advertise on sites like DA and tumblr for commissions. it's not impossible, they have a handful of options that make getting your business out there not quite as much of a bitch as it could be if you were doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Kantress (Dec 16, 2013)

While I don't really get Coynu's analogy, she/he makes a good point at the end. People often are too fixated on FA. Some people do use other services, even to the exclusion of FA. Only doing business on one site isn't an optimal approach.


----------



## coynu (Dec 16, 2013)

Kantress said:


> While I don't really get Coynu's analogy, she/he makes a good point at the end. People often are too fixated on FA. Some people do use other services, even to the exclusion of FA. Only doing business on one site isn't an optimal approach.



point was shit's already fucked up and it's not going to go any faster than it already is, so there's no use making the dude's day worse just 'cause you're pissed you can't get what you want (general you, btw)


----------



## teil (Dec 16, 2013)

Wait, I'm confused by Yak's update. 
Did two MORE hd's fail? 

On top of the ones that they replaced?


----------



## seaweed (Dec 16, 2013)

teil said:


> Wait, I'm confused by Yak's update.
> Did two MORE hd's fail?
> 
> On top of the ones that they replaced?







I was wondering the same thing. I hope we can get some clarification on that.


----------



## teil (Dec 16, 2013)

seaweed said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I hope we can get some clarification on that.



Yeah, I appreciate the update, but just a little confused by it. xD


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey there, I talked to a higher up to clarify. Yes it still just two, not 4. Yak was referencing what was mentioned earlier with the two that failed that had to be replaced.


----------



## BRN (Dec 16, 2013)

I think Dragoneer said that they found that HDDs were running "in a degraded state" and so replacements were ordered on a contingency. As the migration now finished, they found that two of the HDDs had failed, and said that they will be replaced with the contingency HDDs.

That's how I took it - anyone else?

Bloody glad to hear the good news though. Top dollah to the team. <3


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 16, 2013)

Okay so the eta is actually plausible for today?


----------



## teil (Dec 16, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hey there, I talked to a higher up to clarify. Yes it still just two, not 4. Yak was referencing what was mentioned earlier with the two that failed that had to be replaced.


Ah cool! Thanks for clarifying. That's a relief then. 
Glad to finally hear from Yak too. 

Hope neer isn't too torn up by everyone ripping him and yak apart. The weight of a furry community on your back while trying to fix a major problem.... I can't imagine.


----------



## seaweed (Dec 16, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hey there, I talked to a higher up to clarify. Yes it still just two, not 4. Yak was referencing what was mentioned earlier with the two that failed that had to be replaced.




That is good to know.. if it was two *MORE* that would be crazy frustrating.. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## dorianfen (Dec 16, 2013)

Loki's Right Hand said:


> Yep. Stress is totally not a legit reason to tell people to calm down and knock it off. /sarcasm
> 
> Seriously? Y'all have no idea how badly stress can affect people, do you? You don't just feel a little strained, and taking a nap will fix it... you get gray hair, or you lose hair, or you get ulcers, or you vomit, or you have other forms of intestinal distress, or you develop anxiety, or you develop depression, or you develop panic attacks, OR...
> 
> ...



QFT. Having suffered with a mental condition for the last 13 years that causes me to be susceptible to depression and S.A.D as well as major episodes of anxiety and panic attacks, I fully agree with this. I am just happy to be receiving frequent updates. Yes I am upset that the site has been down for a week. And yes I have been upset with the lack of communication, but I do understand that it takes a lot to run a website, especially with such a large userbase. That being said, the lines of communication between site staff and the users of the site need to be a little more open, and if one person is not feeling well/sick/depressed/stressed or what have you, if possible let another of the staff do the update.

As for the people complaining, I hate to sound like a copy fox, but I agree with what others have said, complaining is not going to get the site fixed any faster. If ifs and buts were candy and nuts, we'd all have a Merry Christmas. So go find something to do, I am sure the site will be back up soon.

-Dfen

Edit: I just want to express my deepest thanks for the site staff that are working to fix the problem, and those that are trying to keep us informed. Without you guys there would be no FA. <3


----------



## DuckO (Dec 16, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hey there, I talked to a higher up to clarify. Yes it still just two, not 4. Yak was referencing what was mentioned earlier with the two that failed that had to be replaced.




First I want to say thank you thank you thank you for all the effort you guys have put in through this mess. Considering, I can imagine what it's like at the moment considering. And second, I noticed in another thread that you mention that the major site update project is still ongoing, which shocked the hell out of me. Mostly because, and I'm sure this is true for many, I thought it was surely long sense dead and tossed into the preverbal bone yard as I haven't seen aaaany updates in regards to it for something like... Years. And it may be because I don't go to the forums much, but it even seems here, just looking around there's nothing outright obvious. And I know it's not your department so this is more a request to pass onto the tech staff, a suggestion really, that they may consider regular updates to the community on its development, at the very least monthly, on FA itself? I'm sure it'd go a long way just to hear things are moving. As it stands the only thing I found was the thread on the new stuff in the suggestion box which up until recently had been dead for some three years. 


Again, thank you guys for all the hard work through this mess and I wish you relaxing down time once it's all fixed!


----------



## AmaruKaze (Dec 16, 2013)

I am really surprised that being stressed is an excuse ( Yeah I know it can become serious ).

The first thing I was asked during my job interview for an apprenticeship in an IT Company was if I had a problem getting up at unearthly hours just to investigate a downtime or do maintenance. The company I work for warned me, although this is not common since everyone in this business is well aware of those things. If you cannot handle the stress, you are simply not suit to do this job. As people with asthma shouldn't really be a carpenter because of saw-dust and stuff.

On the other hand, why didn't one of the forum moderators or other administrators bite the sour apple. Net could have informed them ( briefed ), before heading off to bed and curing his sickness. We would have an update, a person capable of discussing things with us and made sure Net got his rest. All people would have been happy.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 16, 2013)

AmaruKaze said:


> I am really surprised that being stressed is an excuse ( Yeah I know it can become serious ).
> 
> The first thing I was asked during my job interview for an apprenticeship in an IT Company was if I had a problem getting up at unearthly hours just to investigate a downtime or do maintenance. The company I work for warned me, although this is not common since everyone in this business is well aware of those things. If you cannot handle the stress, you are simply not suit to do this job. As people with asthma shouldn't really be a carpenter because of saw-dust and stuff.
> 
> On the other hand, why didn't one of the forum moderators or other administrators bite the sour apple. Net could have informed them ( briefed ), before heading off to bed and curing his sickness. We would have an update, a person capable of discussing things with us and made sure Net got his rest. All people would have been happy.




The IT staff knew the risks already, but customer service tends to be more stressful than waking up excessively early. Right now, it is just trying to appease the user base and get this thing up and running while dealing with bombardment of PMs that consists of threats, complaint and threats, complain and threats and a lawsuit, extreme threats...among the piles and piles of questions dealing with it. That's stressful to deal with. 

And like with any IT or customer service, you have to be patient and learn not to get angry with the person that is trying to assist in alleviating the issue. Yelling, screaming, and threats are not going to help make them go any faster.

Being stressed doesn't help, and lowers morale on top of other problems. So yes, stress is a valid excuse.


----------



## AliothFox (Dec 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> The IT staff knew the risks already, but customer service tends to be more stressful than waking up excessively early. Right now, it is just trying to appease the user base and get this thing up and running while dealing with bombardment of PMs that consists of threats, complaint and threats, complain and threats and a lawsuit, extreme threats...among the piles and piles of questions dealing with it. That's stressful to deal with.



Wait... have you seriously got people threatening you with lawsuits and worse?  I mean, I was talking on the threads yesterday about being annoyed and whatnot - everyone is - but wow... really?  That's... I have no words.


----------



## AmaruKaze (Dec 16, 2013)

AliothFox said:


> Wait... have you seriously got people threatening you with lawsuits and worse?  I mean, I was talking on the threads yesterday about being annoyed and whatnot - everyone is - but wow... really?  That's... I have no words.



I have rather the fear that those lawsuits are actually filed and might actually have to be discussed in front of a court. If everything goes wrong they might even win ( Hence, we gave a woman money because she spilled hot coffee in her lap, so where do judges draw the line?)


----------



## Raphial Hebert (Dec 16, 2013)

Threats? Lawsuits? Wow, some people really are obsessed.


----------



## Wyebirdy (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm just glad to hear that FA will be back to normal soon :] Top work staff! Doesn't matter to me that the thread was closed, as they still gave us an update about it. Not much to discuss on that matter, was there? Considering how off topic the other thread went xD;

And seriously? Lawsuits?


----------



## AliothFox (Dec 16, 2013)

AmaruKaze said:


> I have rather the fear that those lawsuits are actually filed and might actually have to be discussed in front of a court. If everything goes wrong they might even win ( Hence, we gave a woman money because she spilled hot coffee in her lap, so where do judges draw the line?)



I doubt that.  That's why FA's terms of service specifically have a "no warranty, no liability" disclaimer (as most sites do).  Yeah, I'm that guy who actually DOES "read and understand the terms of service" before joining a site X3

EDIT: That, and most of those threats are just people hiding behind the anonymity of the internet and making threats as if that will somehow make the process move faster.  I'm pretty sure not one of them would actually have the spine to take FA to court, where their physical presence would be required, over a furry web site.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 16, 2013)

AliothFox said:


> I doubt that.  That's why FA's terms of service specifically have a "no warranty, no liability" disclaimer (as most sites do).  Yeah, I'm that guy who actually DOES "read and understand the terms of service" before joining a site X3
> 
> EDIT: That, and most of those threats are just people hiding behind the anonymity of the internet and making threats as if that will somehow make the process move faster.  I'm pretty sure not one of them would actually have the spine to take FA to court, where their physical presence would be required, over a furry web site.



This, no one attempting put a lawsuit against FA because of an extended, unplanned downtime would get far even if they did actually go all the way to court with it. 

Just reading half the comments in all these threads while FA has been down I'm not at all surprised at threats of physical harm being placed, considering a lot of people have already been verbally abusive to the staff. I've been pointing out for awhile to just make locked threads in the Site Status forum with updates to try to curb the childish behavior and bickering between half the people here but obviously people just have to make threads to try to get shit flinging going anyway. 

Hopefully all goes well and the site it back up and running soon.


----------



## maxgoof (Dec 16, 2013)

Frankly, I'm surprised they allow any responses on Site Status, anyway.

I mean, isn't Site Status supposed to be where they tell us what the status of the site is, not where we complain about how long it's been since the last one or how unacceptable this status is?

I thought that was what Site Discussion was for.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 16, 2013)

Am I the only one who believes that no one is really threatening people with bodily harm and lawsuits? Maybe some people from lulz and 4chan, but really. I get that you are all stressed, I know the mods care about the site. But being stressed isn't an excuse not to keep people updated at a reasonable time. I was a website moderator on the biggest Starcraft2 site for two years, I know people get pissed and angry. I can't help but feel the "...dealing with bombardment of PMs that consists of  threats, complaint and threats, complain and threats and a lawsuit,  extreme threats..." is a gross exaggeration.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 16, 2013)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> Am I the only one who believes that no one is really threatening people with bodily harm and lawsuits? Maybe some people from lulz and 4chan, but really. I get that you are all stressed, I know the mods care about the site. But being stressed isn't an excuse not to keep people updated at a reasonable time. I was a website moderator on the biggest Starcraft2 site for two years, I know people get pissed and angry. I can't help but feel the "...dealing with bombardment of PMs that consists of  threats, complaint and threats, complain and threats and a lawsuit,  extreme threats..." is a gross exaggeration.



Yo've apparently never been an admin of a large furry forum or website. I dealt with threats of bodily harm from members because we did something they didn't like. 

With how abusive people are being in these threads alone I am not doubting some of the self entitled gits in this fandom are threatening the staff.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 16, 2013)

maxgoof said:


> Frankly, I'm surprised they allow any responses on Site Status, anyway.
> 
> I mean, isn't Site Status supposed to be where they tell us what the status of the site is, not where we complain about how long it's been since the last one or how unacceptable this status is?
> 
> I thought that was what Site Discussion was for.



They've never allowed replies on the Site Status section but they were posting most their updates here in Site Discussion which I found silly.


----------



## AliothFox (Dec 16, 2013)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> Am I the only one who believes that no one is really threatening people with bodily harm and lawsuits? Maybe some people from lulz and 4chan, but really. I get that you are all stressed, I know the mods care about the site. But being stressed isn't an excuse not to keep people updated at a reasonable time. I was a website moderator on the biggest Starcraft2 site for two years, I know people get pissed and angry. I can't help but feel the "...dealing with bombardment of PMs that consists of  threats, complaint and threats, complain and threats and a lawsuit,  extreme threats..." is a gross exaggeration.



Oh, no.  I believe it.  Yeah, things get blown out of proportion when the site goes down, but I 100% believe that people are indeed acting that stupid over it.  If the mods are stressed, so is everyone else.  And stressed-out furries are prone to... well, idiotic behavior.  Oh, I'll be the first to admit that I've done my share of griping about this site being down - and I've also griped about some people's dismissive attitude about it.  But still - threatening the ones trying to fix it and keep us up to date isn't going to get it up and running any faster.  My first thought upon seeing that was not one of disbelief - it was one of trying to put into words the feeling of wanting to put my palm THROUGH my face.


----------



## Myr (Dec 16, 2013)

I told a bunch of friends that I'd expect this site to come back on Tuesday. Always multiply FA's initial estimates by a factor of 4.

What I'm more curious about is the mentioning of Percona. Is that a server, or are they seriously overpaying for unnecessary consulting services?


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 16, 2013)

Mazz said:


> Yo've apparently never been an admin of a large furry forum or website. I dealt with threats of bodily harm from members because we did something they didn't like.
> 
> With how abusive people are being in these threads alone I am not doubting some of the self entitled gits in this fandom are threatening the staff.



I was a moderator of a video game site of one of the most anticipated video games for its time. You really think some of the childish, immature, and entitled people in a gaming community aren't just as bad? Go ahead and play sc2 or LoL sometime and tell me how understanding those individuals can be. I had angry people and "threats" all the time. I still feel the bodily harm and threats are blown out of proportion. You always have people saying "go kill yourself" and "I hope you die in a fire," unfortunately, because it's the internet. As much as everyone likes to hate on furries, they're hardly any worse than any other niche group - and I seriously doubt there are tons of lawsuit and death threat messages that are more than idle internet bitching, which everyone has experienced.



			
				Aliothfox" said:
			
		

> And stressed-out furries are prone to... well, idiotic behavior.  Oh,  I'll be the first to admit that I've done my share of griping about this  site being down - and I've also griped about some people's dismissive  attitude about it.  But still - threatening the ones trying to fix it  and keep us up to date isn't going to get it up and running any faster.



I really think everyone has just said "everyone is worse because furries" a million times, while trying to tell the public furries aren't all that bad. Pick one. I understand this group can be frustrating, but let's not pretend this community is any worse than any other group of people. And there is a HUGE difference between bitching and complaining and threatening someone and death wishes. I've done my share of bitching over this closure, but I think people are entitled to let off some steam. 

[edited for another reply, as to not double post]


----------



## AliothFox (Dec 16, 2013)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> I really think everyone has just said "everyone is worse because furries" a million times, while trying to tell the public furries aren't all that bad. Pick one. I understand this group can be frustrating, but let's not pretend this community is any worse than any other group of people. And there is a HUGE difference between bitching and complaining and threatening someone and death wishes. I've done my share of bitching over this closure, but I think people are entitled to let off some steam.



TouchÃ©.  You have a point there.  I'll revise my statement to say "stressed out _people_" instead of "stressed out furries."


----------



## coyoteOdin (Dec 16, 2013)

When, finally, the site will work in normal mode? Almost a week waiting for .... nerves are no longer sufficient


----------



## AliothFox (Dec 16, 2013)

coyoteOdin said:


> When, finally, the site will work in normal mode? Almost a week waiting for .... nerves are no longer sufficient



Net said it will be up today barring unforeseen circumstances.  Yak reiterated that.  Frankly, I'll believe it when I see it, but nothing any of us can do will make it go faster.


----------



## maxgoof (Dec 16, 2013)

AliothFox said:


> Net said it will be up today barring unforeseen circumstances.  Yak reiterated that.  Frankly, I'll believe it when I see it, but nothing any of us can do will make it go faster.



Well, I admit I'm disappointed they could not estimate the data transfer rate better. It took two days more than they thought, because they underestimated the time to transfer notifications would take by a factor of ten, when the last data transfer took more time than anticipated because of the notifications.


----------



## cujoe_da_man (Dec 16, 2013)

So, as I'm reading through all of these threads, I can't help but fully understand the reason why they locked the update thread, the reason is staring everyone right in the face at this very moment.  Anyone that has any bit of work with computers KNOWS that NOTHING goes as scheduled.  Computers are not like cars, you don't just put gas in and go.  I'm not trying to flame anyone or say that anyone is wrong for their opinion, but my god Furaffinity is NOT Deviant Art.  They don't have the IT staff and thousands (millions?) of dollars of support needed to keep things perfect.  That is also not my attempt to say that those working on this problem don't know what they are doing, they are doing what they can with what they have and for the most part, I appreciate them even taking the time to do this.  If I'm not mistaken, every single FA staff member/mod/admin (whatever you want to call them) has a life and job outside of the site, they can't sit around 24/7 and watch the code fly by.  I can certainly agree with "life and feeling sick" as a reason to lock a thread because if everyone just went there to bitch, it's just going to make that person feel even worse.  We are less than two weeks away from Christmas, it's stressful.  It's cold outside.  People this time of year are stupid (in the stores), even if you don't work retail, you're bound to run into it at some point.

A lot of reasons for not updating can be made, partly the technical jargon, I just barely understand most of it myself and I build my own rigs.  Sometimes you get so deep into working on things that you don't realize you've literally just wasted a day and forget to update.  I do wish I had the kind of experience needed for working on something like this, but what bit of knowledge I do have keeps me humbled and knowing that even a fuzzy deadline can become even fuzzier.  They just reported that a burn in of two of their drives failed, that's not a good thing, it means another failure if they had ignored it to get the site up and running, then we would be right back where we are now.  Just let them do their work, it'll be fixed when it's fixed.

I love being around the site, for the most part, people can be fun and inviting... but as I seen on one thread here, if one thing goes wrong, you're just short of marching on Dragoneer's house to tar and feather him.  I think the Beatles said it best, "let it be"


----------



## Sar (Dec 16, 2013)

Wyebirdy said:


> I'm just glad to hear that FA will be back to normal soon :] Top work staff! Doesn't matter to me that the thread was closed, as they still gave us an update about it. Not much to discuss on that matter, was there? Considering how off topic the other thread went xD;


At this stage, there isn't really anything new or within topic anyone will attempt to say that hasn't been said. The only change will be the site is back online.
That's it really.

/sitethreads


----------



## LadyDarkSphynx (Dec 16, 2013)

AmaruKaze said:


> ...
> 
> On the other hand, why didn't one of the forum moderators or other administrators bite the sour apple. Net could have informed them ( briefed ), before heading off to bed and curing his sickness. We would have an update, a person capable of discussing things with us and made sure Net got his rest. All people would have been happy.



There have been a significant number of people complaining in the update threads over the fact that it was forum moderators posting updates and 'they weren't hearing from someone in a position of true authority/knowledge to speak for what has been occurring'. If I were to hazard a guess, net-cat was sent in to address that particular segment of the populace.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Dec 16, 2013)

Yay, back to business as usual!

See you in two to three months when the shit hits the fan all over again.


----------



## Blackheart the wolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Gryphoneer said:


> Yay, back to business as usual!
> 
> See you in two to three months when the shit hits the fan all over again.


 I will just be glad when the site comes back online. The last time I remember it being down for this long was last year.


----------



## Sar (Dec 16, 2013)

LadyDarkSphynx said:


> There have been a significant number of people complaining in the update threads over the fact that it was forum moderators posting updates and 'they weren't hearing from someone in a position of true authority/knowledge to speak for what has been occurring'. If I were to hazard a guess, net-cat was sent in to address that particular segment of the populace.


I'm doubt that being the reason but rather take the post from net-cat as it's face value.


----------



## Chazykins (Dec 16, 2013)

"In roughly one hour, we will begin the final fixes for FA. The site may go in/out during that time while we do hardware changes, reboots " from FA on twitter

Cough. Bullshit. Cough Lol jk, but I don't see the site being on tonight. I'm just glad they are working hard on this~


----------



## Etiainen (Dec 16, 2013)

Newsflash: They just killed another harddrive.
Oh wait, the hour isn't up yet.
Ran out of excuses to make for the site not being up.


----------



## sethtriggs (Dec 16, 2013)

Etiainen said:


> Newsflash: They just killed another harddrive.
> Oh wait, the hour isn't up yet.
> Ran out of excuses to make for the site not being up.



...

"*In roughly one  hour*, we will *begin *the final fixes for FA. The site may go in/out  during that time while we do hardware changes, reboots " from FA on  twitter 

--- 

That does not say the site will be up in an hour.

Do you really feel your invective is helping to fix the site at all?


----------



## Duraji (Dec 16, 2013)

sethtriggs said:


> ...Do you really feel your invective is helping to fix the site at all?



Today I learned a new word, and it's a good one! Thank you!


----------



## Chazykins (Dec 16, 2013)

"FA will be up tonight. The drive transfer's complete, and we've scheduled time to do hardware fixes." from FA on twitter.








LOL . Okay ill stop trolling. I hope the site is up tonight. I feel kinda bad for the ones that are working on it.


----------



## Freehaven (Dec 16, 2013)

At this point, FA's a damn zombie site. Living, yet dead.

...

*Itchy. Tasty.*


----------



## Etiainen (Dec 16, 2013)

They killed another RAID card. Site is down until Friday.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 16, 2013)

sethtriggs said:


> ...
> 
> "*In roughly one  hour*, we will *begin *the final fixes for FA. The site may go in/out  during that time while we do hardware changes, reboots " from FA on  twitter
> 
> ...




Everything this user (as in Etiainen) has said has been nothing but trolling, rude, borderline abusive comments about the staff and FA. 
The best thing to do is ignore the vile stench of words seeping through their teeth.


----------



## Duraji (Dec 16, 2013)

Etiainen said:


> They killed another RAID card. Site is down until Friday.



At this point I can't even tell if you're joking/exaggerating or if that's actually true, I half expect both equally. 

Though you were right when you mentioned the failed hard drives and said "enjoy your FA-free weekend"... worry worry worry!


----------



## Blackheart the wolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Duraji said:


> At this point I can't even tell if you're joking/exaggerating or if that's actually true, I half expect both equally.


 I sure as hell hope it is not true. People are already irritated enough. That would just make it worse.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 16, 2013)

If it makes you guys feel better I haven't heard a single thing about that.

He's probably trolling.


----------



## BlitheDragon (Dec 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> If it makes you guys feel better I haven't heard a single thing about that.
> 
> He's probably trolling.



Yes, that makes me feel a whole lot better. = u =


----------



## Duraji (Dec 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> If it makes you guys feel better I haven't heard a single thing about that.
> 
> He's probably trolling.



Hey guys, how about we make this the "Let's Appreciate Mentova" thread? I think he kicks ass, personally, definitely my favorite FAF mod right now. Very friendly, informative, and has done everything he can to keep things running smoothly during our fragile moments. :3

(unless you're a girl, then just change my pronouns!)


----------



## Blackheart the wolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> If it makes you guys feel better I haven't heard a single thing about that.
> 
> He's probably trolling.


 I sure hope so because as soon as I read that I started to freak out a little lol(I get paranoid easily).


----------



## Mentova (Dec 16, 2013)

Duraji said:


> Hey guys, how about we make this the "Let's Appreciate Mentova" thread? I think he kicks ass, personally, definitely my favorite FAF mod right now. Very friendly, informative, and has done everything he can to keep things running smoothly during our fragile moments. :3
> 
> (unless you're a girl, then just change my pronouns!)


I'm not that special, lol.

Just trying to keep the angry mobs from murdering us all!


----------



## rjbartrop (Dec 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> If it makes you guys feel better I haven't heard a single thing about that.
> 
> He's probably trolling.



Thanks.  I wasn't seeing anything on the twitter, so I was skeptical.


----------



## Chazykins (Dec 16, 2013)

Holy shit its back up  for how long nooooww. lol jk.Great job admins/owners. ^^


----------



## teil (Dec 16, 2013)

*SCREAMS* ACCA - BELIEVE IT


----------



## rjbartrop (Dec 16, 2013)

And there was much rejoicing.


----------



## BlitheDragon (Dec 16, 2013)

Ha ha, that was short lived! Was it flooded? It seemed that there was only 8k or so online. Maybe they're still working...


----------



## Mentova (Dec 16, 2013)

Bah, pretty sure it got flooded.

Should only be for a bit, but I'll let you guys know if I hear anything.


*EDIT:* Quick reset to help with the speed. Shouldn't be long.


----------



## lupiN3R0meo (Dec 16, 2013)

still have the will return shortly screen. must have been one hell of a flood XDDDD


----------



## BlitheDragon (Dec 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Bah, pretty sure it got flooded.
> 
> Should only be for a bit, but I'll let you guys know if I hear anything.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much! I had noticed the speed but I sure wasn't going to complain. I'm happy to have the site back up.. well, in theory! ^-^


----------



## Duraji (Dec 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> Bah, pretty sure it got flooded.
> 
> Should only be for a bit, but I'll let you guys know if I hear anything.
> 
> ...



At least the site legitimately came back, even if for only 20 minutes. I'd totally expect the flooding of users suddenly coming in to be part of the problem. Plus they said that the site would go back and forth a couple times, so maybe it's not completely fully ready yet, but it's still the end of the extended downtime.


----------



## Student (Dec 16, 2013)

CTRL-F5 CTRL-F5 CTRL-F5 CTRL-F5

Is that halping? :3c


----------



## Blackheart the wolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Bah!! not again!!


----------



## Duraji (Dec 16, 2013)

This is basically what happened:

http://i.imgur.com/KJnk9.gif


----------



## BlitheDragon (Dec 16, 2013)

Duraji said:


> This is basically what happened:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/KJnk9.gif



That is eerily accurate. O - O


----------



## Aetius (Dec 16, 2013)

FA was killed from so many people trying to upload at once.


----------



## Blackheart the wolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Duraji said:


> This is basically what happened:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/KJnk9.gif


 LMAO lol.


----------



## Blackheart the wolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> FA was killed from so many people trying to upload at once.


 LIVE FA LIVE!!! lol XD


----------



## Cocobanana (Dec 16, 2013)

Let's have a raffle to see who gets to use FA first and then everyone will get their chance, one at a time. It is the only way to ensure we don't crash the site anymore!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Dec 16, 2013)

I can see it now, FA gets fixed then furries rush all at same time, and DDoS by its own users.
Wow! furries really do ruin everything.  :3


----------



## DracoPotens (Dec 16, 2013)

I was thinking about something like that. Like if they could somehow stagger the entrance time for a select group of people in. Like let's say start by who's been on the site the longest, the most devoted get the top of the heirarchy. They could insert new people into FA like a month/minute. By the end of an hour, you'd have a full 5 years in already, partly staggered, and maybe the site would work better than that. It would only take about two hours to get everyone filtered in like that. It may not be fair to those who are newer to the site, but it's a thought that just might work.


----------



## Chazykins (Dec 16, 2013)

Question since FA is off again for the lag because a lot of people were on it at once, I think who ever  is fixing it, walked right into that. Shouldn't they have known from the beginning to reset the MySQL before letting 8k+ on?


----------



## Mentova (Dec 16, 2013)

Chazykins said:


> Question since FA is off again for the lag because a lot of people were on it at once, I think who ever  is fixing it, walked right into that. Shouldn't they have known from the beginning to reset the MySQL before letting 8k+ on?



They're resetting the site currently. It should be back soon.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 16, 2013)

I hope the reset is quick.


----------



## zachhart12 (Dec 16, 2013)

It's back, but very slow.  Everyones choking it!  I'd recommend waiting a bit.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 16, 2013)

Mentova said:


> They're resetting the site currently. It should be back soon.



Twitter says they pulled it down to tweak the database to speed it up. 

I don't plan to upload until after the flood of art that will end up being overlooked because of quantity ends when it is up.


----------



## seaweed (Dec 16, 2013)

Seems to be be in read only mode again..


So.. we are back to the beginning again.


----------



## Mungkorn (Dec 16, 2013)

So, the reset will be done soon, got that. But anyone got any advice on how long I should wait before posting my own submissions? I don't want to be part of the flood-swamp of submissions assaulting the servers.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 16, 2013)

Mungkorn said:


> So, the reset will be done soon, got that. But anyone got any advice on how long I should wait before posting my own submissions? I don't want to be part of the flood-swamp of submissions assaulting the servers.



A day or 2... once the uploads slow down rolling across front page.


----------



## seaweed (Dec 16, 2013)

Mungkorn said:


> So, the reset will be done soon, got that. But anyone got any advice on how long I should wait before posting my own submissions? I don't want to be part of the flood-swamp of submissions assaulting the servers.




Honestly, I would give it a couple of days, if you can wait that long.. or at least 24 hours if you can't wait more than that.


----------



## Blackheart the wolf (Dec 16, 2013)

Mazz said:


> Twitter says they pulled it down to tweak the database to speed it up.
> 
> I don't plan to upload until after the flood of art that will end up being overlooked because of quantity ends when it is up.


 that is exactly why I won't be uploading anything for a couple of days. With the amount of art being posted tons of submissions are going to be overlooked. Think I will wait till the chaos subsides a bit lol.


----------



## GamerFox (Dec 16, 2013)

Be thankful that this is a website and not a highway.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_National_Highway_110_traffic_jam


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2013)

You dont have to wait for a couple of days if you really want to get something up. My suggestion would be either early morning tomorrow (4,5,6 AM) before most of the US userbase is up or mid-day tomorrow while most of the US userbase is at work.


----------



## seaweed (Dec 16, 2013)

Delta said:


> You dont have to wait for a couple of days if you really want to get something up. My suggestion would be either early morning tomorrow (4,5,6 AM) before most of the US userbase is up or mid-day tomorrow while most of the US userbase is at work.






Assuming it goes back out of read only mode by tomorrow morning..


----------



## Pogonip (Dec 16, 2013)

We select 2 users from each district species and put them in an arena and fight to the death against teams from the other species of FA. Who ever wins gets to check their inbox messages. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## BlitheDragon (Dec 16, 2013)

Pogonip said:


> We select 2 users from each district species and put them in an arena and fight to the death against teams from the other species of FA. Who ever wins gets to check their inbox messages.



May the submissions be ever in your favor!


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2013)

Pogonip said:


> We select 2 users from each district species and put them in an arena and fight to the death against teams from the other species of FA. Who ever wins gets to check their inbox messages.


For what? PMs haven't been able to be sent for the last week.

Infact, for users that have nothing to post -- FA coming back wont be that big of a thing until people get the chance to post up all of their artwork.


----------



## Mazz (Dec 16, 2013)

Pogonip said:


> We select 2 users from each district species and put them in an arena and fight to the death against teams from the other species of FA. Who ever wins gets to check their inbox messages. Rinse and repeat.



THE FURRY GAMES!


----------



## BlitheDragon (Dec 16, 2013)

> "Two of the hard drives that failed earlier have been replaced and the RAID arrays are being rebuilt.
> Because of that FA can not yet handle the full load and has to remain in readonly mode for a while longer." 						-Yak



I wonder how long 'a while' is? :T


----------



## seaweed (Dec 16, 2013)

BlitheDragon said:


> I wonder how long 'a while' is? :T





Oh... I would say 3 or 4 more days, I bet.


----------



## Fawna (Dec 16, 2013)

I think I joined FA at a really bad time, haha.  I haven't been able to access the site the entire time I've been a member!


----------



## Chazykins (Dec 16, 2013)

There goes FA for another week..lol


----------



## seaweed (Dec 16, 2013)

Fawna said:


> I think I joined FA at a really bad time, haha.  I haven't been able to access the site the entire time I've been a member!







Unfortunately, I would say yes. I am really sorry that you are privy to all the problems we are having. As much as we are bitching on the forums, FA really *IS* a very good site and the VAST MAJORITY of the time it runs fine (though sometimes a bit slow).

I hope that this doesn't turn you off from the website.


----------



## Fawna (Dec 16, 2013)

seaweed said:


> Unfortunately, I would say yes. I am really sorry that you are privy to all the problems we are having. As much as we are bitching on the forums, FA really *IS* a very good site and the VAST MAJORITY of the time it runs fine (though sometimes a bit slow).
> 
> I hope that this doesn't turn you off from the website.



I'm curious to know how long the site has actually been down for?  I'm still going to stick around, I'm eager to get onto the main site and check it out.  It is a little disappointing, though!


----------



## GamerFox (Dec 16, 2013)

12 hours minimum for this outage, I'm hearing around Twitter.


----------



## AmaruKaze (Dec 16, 2013)

So, may I collect the bets now? I told you the flood of submissions would kill it. A problem one could easily foresee and test for but no one refrained from doing so. Stress Testing is really overrated anyhow


----------



## AmaruKaze (Dec 16, 2013)

Fawna said:


> I think I joined FA at a really bad time, haha.  I haven't been able to access the site the entire time I've been a member!



Depends on the point of view. One say it is best to get to know the worst qualities of someone first since then from that point it can go only upwards. Be told random outages for random durations are not really a thing anyone here is surprised by. Grab some popcorn and watch the people throwing mud at eachother :3


----------



## ArcdAM (Dec 16, 2013)

GamerFox said:


> 12 hours minimum, I'm hearing around Twitter.



I'm assuming this doesn't factor the "Whatever FA says multiply it by 4" joke rule?


----------



## Fawna (Dec 16, 2013)

AmaruKaze said:


> Depends on the point of view. One say it is best to get to know the worst qualities of someone first since then from that point it can go only upwards. Be told random outages for random durations are not really a thing anyone here is surprised by. Grab some popcorn and watch the people throwing mud at eachother :3



That's an interesting way to look at it!


----------



## seaweed (Dec 16, 2013)

Fawna said:


> I'm curious to know how long the site has actually been down for?  I'm still going to stick around, I'm eager to get onto the main site and check it out.  It is a little disappointing, though!




Its been in read only mode or down about 6 days or so now..  It was running but very slow for at least a few days before that.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 17, 2013)

> _"Two of the hard drives that failed earlier have been replaced and the RAID arrays are being rebuilt._
> _Because of that FA can not yet handle the full load and has to remain in readonly mode for a while longer." -Yak_



Can we please get the definition of "a while"?


----------



## seaweed (Dec 17, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> Can we please get the definition of "a while"?





If I had to make an honest guess?   I would bet 48 hours.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 17, 2013)

ugh.


----------



## AmaruKaze (Dec 17, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> Can we please get the definition of "a while"?



Best method to measure FA downtime. Count the letters in the words that describe the downtime expected and that's the number of days the site will be down.


----------



## Duraji (Dec 17, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> Can we please get the definition of "a while"?



From Yak? I've never EVER seen him directly answer anyone's questions. Plus I honestly don't know why it would have been so hard to put that on the main page itself. This is precisely what I mean about the communication being pretty unacceptable from the actual admins.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 17, 2013)

Yak only rarely appears. Never to answer, but only to try and shut someone down.


----------



## GreenReaper (Dec 17, 2013)

In RAID10, at least, rebuilding probably just means copying data from one disk to another, but the issue is you have to copy the entire contents of a 1TB drive to another one. Even if you're going at, say, 50Mb/sec, it could take five and a half hours (1000 * 1000 / 50 / 3600).

Hopefully the other drive can be rebuilt in parallel or you're looking at double that. If exceptionally lucky, empty space on the drive doesn't count.


----------



## Shaon the Kozo (Dec 17, 2013)

GreenReaper said:


> In RAID10... Even if you're going at, say, 50Mb/sec, it could take five and a half hours (1000 * 1000 / 50 / 3600).
> 
> Hopefully the other drive can be rebuilt in parallel or you're looking at double that. If exceptionally lucky, empty space on the drive doesn't count.



So in your opinion, how long do you think it should take, reasonably? I'm no expert on this, and it sounds like you know what you're talking about. If you're saying five and a half, we should do that multiply by four thing and say another 24 hours *sighs* I hope it's not that long, but I have lowered the bar repeatedly for standards these past few days.


----------



## GamerFox (Dec 17, 2013)

Maybe we should blame Larry Ellison as well. According to several sites, more bugs have been reported in newer versions of MySQL & InnoDB, probably because Oracle wants everyone using MySQL to move to the more expensive (and proprietary) ORDBMS.


----------



## DrakeDragon (Dec 17, 2013)

Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if they're just waiting until it's 3 or 4 AM EST before bringing the site back up so it doesn't get flooded again. That's what I'd do, anyway.. XD


----------



## thoron (Dec 17, 2013)

DrakeDragon said:


> Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if they're just waiting until it's 3 or 4 AM EST before bringing the site back up so it doesn't get flooded again. That's what I'd do, anyway.. XD



Furries are patient, tireless creatures. They will wait till the most ungodly hours in the early morning just like Black Friday shoppers.


----------



## GreenReaper (Dec 17, 2013)

Shaon the Kozo said:


> So in your opinion, how long do you think it should take, reasonably?


Long enough that you should probably go get some sleep or look at _The Onion_ for a while. 

It would be silly to go on at the start anyway. Anything you do will be buried in the avalanche that follows.


----------



## zachhart12 (Dec 17, 2013)

Here we go with no update as to wtf happened over 4 hours ago


----------



## maxgoof (Dec 17, 2013)

zachhart12 said:


> Here we go with no update as to wtf happened over 4 hours ago



They probably decided to let it run in read-only overnight, and will bring it up in the morning. I was chugging in read-only for a while, but now zips through, so, whatever it was doing is now done, I suspect. I start cleaning up my site and get rid of all excess files and notifications in the morning.


----------



## FoxWolfie (Dec 17, 2013)

zachhart12 said:


> Here we go with no update as to wtf happened over 4 hours ago



There was an update just 4 hours ago that said they are rebuilding the RAID arrays for the two drives that previously failed, because FA can not yet handle the full load.

They probably shouldn't have brought the site up while it was trying to rebuild the RAID, as there was no way that it was going to be fast.  I imagine they were hoping that it could rebuild the RAID and handle the load of 12,000 users all at once, but that was asking for too much. So they wait until it rebuilds the RAID first, then take it out of read-only mode.  Considering how long RAIDs take to rebuild, I'm guessing another 6 to 10 hours from the time they made their last statement 4 hours ago.  It isn't likely to be up tonight, as I expect them to get some sleep while it is busy.  My best guess it that it will come up in the morning (Eastern Time) when most people in the US are going to work.  Once the arrays are rebuilt, it should easily handle the normal load.  Morning is probably a good time too, since it's the least active time of the day for FA.  That reduces the everyone-at-once rush when it first comes on.


----------



## Haystack (Dec 17, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> Can we please get the definition of "a while"?



"a while" = please do go put on a kettle of tea, and start up preparing a full holiday meal.

yeah, I do mean to insinuate "Christmas".   

I'm a pretty patient, laid-back thingamajiggle,
 but this incident has now driven me to sarcasm and hyperbole.

and NO, I am not dogging on Yak, Dragoneer, or anyone else on staff...
because sarcasm and hyperbole on my part are almost always rueful humor.

I look forwards to having My FA back later on today.
thanks for your efforts in setting things right, FA Folks. :3


----------



## Meanybeany (Dec 17, 2013)

Thought I'd chip in.

Man, so much negativity going on in these threads. You people do realise these guys are doing the best they can, under a lot of stress, for free, right? Sure, it's taking a while, and it sucks that more things broke, but from what I understand, FA has just been getting too big for its britches. Unless people are willing and able to donate a few containers of money to FA (and I personally am not able <.<), we'll just have to accept that sometimes things will go wrong.

I for one am glad and thankful they're glueing the site back together, because I myself sure as hell wouldn't be able to. And yes, I'm one of those people who relies on FA for a steady stream of commissions for rent and food related purposes.

In short, give these guys a break, people.


----------



## kontonakuma (Dec 17, 2013)

Meanybeany said:


> You people do realise these guys are doing the best they can, under a lot of stress, for free, right? Sure, it's taking a while, and it sucks that more things broke, but from what I understand, FA has just been getting too big for its britches. Unless people are willing and able to donate a few containers of money to FA (and I personally am not able <.<), we'll just have to accept that sometimes things will go wrong.



Except people _do_ donate, and they pay for ad-space, which that money I assume go towards keeping the site running.


----------



## Fawna (Dec 17, 2013)

Since FA has been down for nearly a week now, what other furry-orientated sites do you guys visit?  ^_^


----------



## kontonakuma (Dec 17, 2013)

Fawna said:


> Since FA has been down for nearly a week now, what other furry-orientated sites do you guys visit?  ^_^



Weasyl and Inkbunny, but I've just been posting art for the most part to those site, not really doing much else.


----------



## coyoteOdin (Dec 17, 2013)

Again ready-only mode????!!!!!!!!

ANGRY!!!!!


----------



## AmaruKaze (Dec 17, 2013)

kontonakuma said:


> Weasyl and Inkbunny, but I've just been posting art for the most part to those site, not really doing much else.



Before using Inkbunny make sure to use their filter words. Since it really helps and blocks out the nasty stuff you do not want to see, e.g. cub porn or scat or whatever does make you sick. It has the feature and I highly recommend it. Also do not get used to the rather slow paced updates and submissions, if FA ever gets back up this year it really makes you wow.


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Dec 17, 2013)

Briefly back up then back in read-only... with no site status? Any info, or are we back to "up whenever"?


----------



## Soleron (Dec 17, 2013)

It's up now


----------



## Midyin (Dec 17, 2013)

Holy crap! I'm reading threw this thread, in the first 3 pages alone there are 7 post that have been deleted....

WTF?! lol!
dont get me wrong, I've run web forums before, so I understand that sometimes staff needs to step in, tell people to calm down, lock threads, or dish out punishment, but deleting post like that? I would never condone that. That's just taking people's voice from them, and that's not cool...

a web forum exist for different people from different parts of the world to get together and talk about stuff and share their ideas/feelings when you delete a post you are not only stripping them of their ability to share in that experience, but you are frankly wiping your butt on their God given right to free speech....
everyone has a right to be heard. No matter if you agree with it or not..


----------



## Soleron (Dec 17, 2013)

Midyin said:


> God given right to free speech....



It's a private site. They can do what they want and answer to no one.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 17, 2013)

Midyin said:


> God given right to free speech....



But god does not exist you silly bugger.


----------



## idejtauren (Dec 17, 2013)

And now it's slowed to a crawl again...


----------



## thoron (Dec 17, 2013)

idejtauren said:


> And now it's slowed to a crawl again...



Mass uploads and many nukes have probably been initiated.


----------



## GamerFox (Dec 17, 2013)

Sorry guys. It seems FA has a heart attack when I have activity going in three tabs at once.


----------



## Midyin (Dec 17, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Midyin said:
> 
> 
> > God given right to free speech....
> ...


I thought about wording that another way just in case some edgy cool Atheist would take that too literally and completely miss the point I was making with the other 140(142 if you count the numbers as words) words.
The bottom line is though, No matter what your stance on religion is most everyone Deserves the right to be heard... lol


----------



## thoron (Dec 17, 2013)

Its so wierd seeing the empty boxes and "This submission has been deleted by the Owner" again in the submissioned notifications. Those used to auto delete.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 17, 2013)

Disclaimer: While I am a forum admin, I am not a main site admin.



Midyin said:


> I thought about wording that another way just in case some edgy cool Atheist would take that too literally and completely miss the point I was making with the other 140(142 if you count the numbers as words) words.
> The bottom line is though, No matter what your stance on religion is most everyone Deserves the right to be heard... lol



He knows.  Please recalibrate your sarcasm meter to account for flippancy.

Also, your right to be heard does not burden us with the responsibility of providing an audience.  You have the responsibility of abiding by our forums' rules; the posts you noted, for one reason or another, did not.  It's that simple.  (And if you ask why not, the most common reason is disrupting a thread by posting off its topic.)


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 17, 2013)

Midyin said:


> I thought about wording that another way just in case some edgy cool Atheist would take that too literally and completely miss the point I was making with the other 140(142 if you count the numbers as words) words.
> The bottom line is though, No matter what your stance on religion is most everyone Deserves the right to be heard... lol



I am the edgiest of all atheists. I can grow a fedora at will.
But anyway, the point is that FA is a private website. They can do what ever they want with it, this is not a matter of free speech.


----------

